# Hog 2



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes beautiful

pretty scared of his new home at the min tho  and smells much worse than Rose ever has


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and some of Rose just cus


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww bless them.

If you don't mind me asking what do you feed them on? I only ask because you say about the smell, Jeremy smelt a bit when he first turned up but once I got his diet sorted I only really notice his smell when it is full clean out day.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I think his mix contains whisks, purina one, and 1 more that I cant remember. I only got him yesterday. I will be slowly weaning him onto what Rose has 
Go-Cat - Senior - Chicken, Rice and Vegetables
Go-Cat - Indoor - Chicken and Garden Greens 
Science Plan - Adult 1-6 - Light Chicken
Royal Canin - Light 40
Purina One - Natural Balance (she only gets a few of these as there 14% fat)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

It's not the diet then, how often do you bath Rose? (obviously no point in asking about hog 2 )
Maybe I'm just lucky and have a fairly unsmelly (if that is even a word :lol boy? lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I have only given her 3 full baths since getting her, she did smell a little when I got her maybe I have got used to it. She gets a regular foot bath. 

I will give him a wash at the weekend once hes settled, he eats a hell of a lot!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bootiful

none of mine smell either (well unless you count pongs poorly foot)


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks, I cant wait to get some decent photos to show off his colouring properly. Hopefully his smell will reduce with a good bath and some off Roses food


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

these are a little better


----------

